# recommend a darkroom book?



## mezmerised (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys,

Im starting a photography degree in sept, ive only used digital before, but really want to get into film.  I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good book for learning darkroom? If possible i want more than just the basics, so something that has further techniques/information would be great as i'd want to keep it as a good reference/go-to book.

Thanks,


----------



## ann (Jul 3, 2008)

there are several and i am sure many others will chime in with their favorite.

take a look a Horenstein's   Black and WHite Photograhy A Basic Manual, and his other Beyond Basic 

there is also a very nice printing book by Larry Barrlett" Black and White Photographic Printing Workshop.

and of course the classic Ansel Adams series, which includes The Print and THe Negative

Tim Rudman's Master Printing Course

that should get you started


----------



## Steph (Jul 3, 2008)

For the basics I found 'Darkroom Basics.. and Beyond' by Roger Hicks and Frances Shultz well written and easy to follow/understand. Not so good for the '...and Beyound' bit though.

Larry Barrlett's 'Black and White Photographic Printing Workshop' is an amazing book that shows how pros do it. Not ideal for learning the basics but inspiring to improve your printing technique.


----------



## compur (Jul 3, 2008)

For B&W work: _
The Darkroom Cookbook_ and _The Film Developing Cookbook_, both by Steve Anchell. 

The first one will have a new edition coming out in September:

http://www.steveanchell.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=9&Itemid=69


----------



## christopher walrath (Jul 3, 2008)

Ansel Adams 'The Negative' (processing) and 'The Print' (printing and presentation).


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 30, 2008)

ann said:


> take a look a Horenstein's   Black and WHite Photography A Basic Manual, and his other Beyond Basic Photography
> 
> and of course the classic Ansel Adams series, which includes The Print and The Negative



Those were my favorites.


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 31, 2008)

The Craft of Photography, by David Vestal

It has some of the best detail on evaluating prints and negatives.  Sadly it is no longer in print, but can easily be found used.

The books by Anchell and Troop are great, looking forward to the new edition.


----------



## lomomagix (Oct 26, 2008)

I've noticed that most of the suggestions were about B/W. Any good ones that tackle colore negative & slide processing?


----------

